# April Forum Post Contest, win a Hamm Guitar!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Guitars Canada is giving away a *Hamm SS4 Guitar* from *Hamm Guitars* along with a *Guitars Canada Coffee Mug*!!!

Here's a link to the guitar: SS4 Guitar

*How do I win this great prize, you ask?*

It's simple, we are going to take all posts made by members between *Apr 1st* and *Apr 30th *inclusive and pick one lucky post. The winning post # will be generated by computer and whomever made the post wins.

*Rules:*
1) You must have a post count of at least 20 to win.
2) The winning post must be at least 30 characters long.
3) Moderators and Admins are excluded.
4) Posts made in the For Sale or Dealer Emporium are excluded.
5) Post padding won't be tolerated. This will be determined at the mods discretion.
6) You need to be a Canuck!


So, if you want to win the prizes get posting!!!!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha, wow I love these boards, full of great people and you get a chance to win great stuff just from posting!!:food-smiley-004: Thanks Hamm guitars and guitarscanada!!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hamm it*

Does anybody out there own a Hamm Guitar? I'm curious about the quality.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont know the quality but it looks hella great lol :rockon2: 

Daniel


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Anything is good as long as it's free, haha. Some nice guitars on that site though.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Haha, wow I love these boards, full of great people and you get a chance to win great stuff just from posting!!:food-smiley-004: Thanks Hamm guitars and guitarscanada!!


You know..I was just thinking the exact same thing. Not only is this a really decent message board, we can win cool stuff too. Hats off to you all for making this place interesting, and fun too.

Best regards,

:food-smiley-004: 

lolligagger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are glad you guy's and gals are enjoying it. Makes it a little bit more fun logging in to see whats up. Appreciate the kind words and we will continue to try and make the board as cool as we can.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Cool !!

This *ALMOST* makes up for the lack of LAUGH SMILIES !!!!

:rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG YES!

I'll be posting like crazy now.


Thanks Hamm Guitars & Mod Team.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

Is that a total post count of 20 (as in ever) or 20 posts in April to win ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

valen said:


> Is that a total post count of 20 (as in ever) or 20 posts in April to win ?


20 posts ever. Only post made in Apr will qualify.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Alright here we go again!!! I'm loving this, contests that Canadians can win.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> I'm loving this, contests that Canadians can win.


My feelings exactly
Looks like a pretty nice guitar :rockon2: 

Mark


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

22 days left! Bump!


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 20, 2006)

Well this is the first post I have ever done on any kind of site. But I like the look of this guitar. I really like reading what others have to say, kind of voyeristic I guess. but what the heck, I'm sure posting will get easier.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper Dawg said:


> Well this is the first post I have ever done on any kind of site. But I like the look of this guitar. I really like reading what others have to say, kind of voyeristic I guess. but what the heck, I'm sure posting will get easier.


Good to see! Everyone is pretty nice here, no need to worry about anyone biting.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lots of posting going on while I was away? Looks good.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

That is a sweet looking guitar. I have to say I love the looks of that HLS model one hardtail though. :banana:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This is very cool... monthly givaways!

If I win I will donate the prize to the Airdrie Family Theatre.

Nice givaway by the way!

Khing


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> This is very cool... monthly givaways!
> 
> If I win I will donate the prize to the Airdrie Family Theatre.
> 
> ...


if I win, which I will, I WILL donate the guitar to the guitaristz foundation for people affected by GAS


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh, by the way, I am going to win the guitar, so you guys may as well give up :banana:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> if I win, which I will, I WILL donate the guitar to the guitaristz foundation for people affected by GAS


Oh thank you very much, I'd greatly appreciate that guitar..... You could send any others that you might want to donate... It is a worthy cause.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Oh thank you very much, I'd greatly appreciate that guitar..... You could send any others that you might want to donate... It is a worthy cause.


haha I think every guitarist is actually affected by GAS in some way or another lol. Maybe I should start a webpage...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

1 Week left!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope it's me!!!! Another Hamm Guitar would make a great b-day present.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

More like Anti- GAS here. My one guitar library is pretty extensive though. Same with the one amp library .

(did I get to thirty letters yet??!??!)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, and if I win? I'm left-handed so I really don't need it so I think I will give the guitar to Gearpig, he needs a whole lot more guitars.

But I want the coffee mug GP!
:food-smiley-004: 
Mich


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Getting close to picking a winner on this one. :rockon:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Oh, and if I win? I'm left-handed so I really don't need it so I think I will give the guitar to Gearpig, he needs a whole lot more guitars.
> 
> But I want the coffee mug GP!
> :food-smiley-004:
> Mich


No, give it to me :tongue: , starving student with only 1 guitar.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

the problem with GAS is...the more guitars you have...the more guitars you realize you need to have.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you guys have contests every month? I've been a member awhile, only active the last few months though. Been a contest both months, so I'm just curious. 

Nonetheless, nice way to increase activity and a nice little reward.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Drool Wonder who will win the guitar? Will find out real soon.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

This should be interesting


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Free guitar? Wow, I've never had one of those. I suppose I've given a few away though.


Looks like a nice product.


----------



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice looking guitars indeed!! I was thinking of getting one of the HLS-1 models but this one should suffice!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

god9 said:


> Very nice looking guitars indeed!! I was thinking of getting one of the HLS-1 models but this one should suffice!!


You better get posting. To qualify you need a post count of 20.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You better get posting. To qualify you need a post count of 20.


Is there a quality over quantity assessment for your posts? Minimum word count?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Is there a quality over quantity assessment for your posts? Minimum word count?


minimum 15 characters I believe


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

*2) The winning post must be at least 30 characters long.*

Right there in the original post.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Alright todays the day!! Thankfully the boards are back up(or maybe it just wasn't working for me?!?!). Ah whatever. This here is the winning post. I just know it!!!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

No, this is the winning post, please...let this be the winning post...please, it would be so ironic, hmmm is it 30...yeah it's over 30 characters...winning post...


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

*drumroll*


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and the winner of the Hamm Soft Tail Guitar is ...... me.. please :bow:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

You guys might have to wait for a day or two. Scott is out of town.

We'll announce May's contest at the same time.


Jeff


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I know who won...

As soon as Scott gets back online, I imagine he'll announce it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Congrats to the winner !!!!*

Congratulations to "Nine" as the winner of the April Post Contest. Please send us your address and your prizes will be on the way. We really want to thank Hamm Guitars for sponsoring the April prize. Please visit them and give them all your support.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Nine :banana: :rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats, be sure to write a review of the guitar!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

This was the winning post.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=41127


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Holy cow!

And I won with a post full of solid advice as well! Hahaha. Thanks so much, guys- I've never won anything in my life. Not even a pen. 

I'm calling my wife to tell her. :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good for you bro, let us know how the wife reacts.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL... I hope these giveaways aren't the same as Oprah's car giveaway... J/K.

Congrats bro... play the hell out of it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, when do we get to see a picture of the actual guitar?




Congratulations nine.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

:'( *emo tear* lol


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats Nine!! Enjoy that guitar. It's nice to see that is wasn't just a stupid post(like most of mine) that won.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Congrads Nine!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

congrats nine... I shoulda posted more :tongue:


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy the new guitar !!!:rockon2: 

Mark


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats Nine ! :rockon2:


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

it was supposed to be mineeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!! 



:tongue: congrats nine, rock that sumbitch :rockon2: :rockon2: :



p.s. and be sure to post a review and lots of pron.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

There will indeed be a review and lots of guitar pron action.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If it is anything like Andy's hardtail HLS1 I think it is, your gonna love it.....
Congrats... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Nine...
congrats on the win.....good job man.....

for the rest better luck next time......

I look forward to the review.....

Auger


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on the win nine.


----------

